# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  postfix mailversand über port 587

## Skipper74

Hallo Leute,

mal eine kurze Frage. Ich habe bei Hetzner eine kleine Cloud bestellt, hier will ein auch postfix verwenden, um Systemmails etc zu verschicken. Leider ist der Port 25 zu nach Außen zu. Hetzner öffnet für "frische Kunden" diese Ports nicht.

Kann ich Postfix anweisen über Port 587 zu gehen?

smtpd_tls_security_level = may, enforce oder encrypt funktioniert nicht, er will immer Port 25 nehmen.

Gibt es noch eine andere Variante?

Viele Grüße
Uli

----------


## marce

wie sieht die Konfig aus? Was sagt netstat?

----------


## Skipper74

Hallo Marce,

hätte ich eigentlich direkt mitgeben können. Ist eigentlich alles Standard, was Ubuntu 22.04.




> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> # line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
> # is /etc/mailname.
> #myorigin = /etc/mailname
> 
> #smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
> ...


Zu dem habe ich in der master.cf Submission aktiviert.

Telnet sagt hier Port 25 und 587.

Testmails von der Konsole an meine gmail Adresse versucht er immer sich mit Port 25 mit GMAIL zu verbinden, und das läßt Hetzner-Cloud momentan nicht zu.

Viele Grüße
Uli

----------


## marce

submission in der master.cf sagt was?
(siehe z.B. https://bobcares.com/blog/enable-port-587-postfix/)

----------


## Skipper74

Hier der Part, den ich geändert habe:




> submission inet n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
> #  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
>   -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
>   -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
> #  -o smtpd_tls_auth_only=yes
> #  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
> #  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
> #  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
> #  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
> ...


Ich schau mir direkt Deinen Link an und teste diese Lösung.

VG
Uli

----------


## Skipper74

Hallo

leider alles ohne Erfolg:
Solche Einträge finde ich im Mail-Log:
connect to gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[66.102.1.27]:25: Connection timed out

Er will nicht über 587 gehen, nur 25

VG
Uli

----------


## Thorashh

Die meisten Mailserver werden über Port 587 oder 465 keine E-Mails von "außen" annehmen.

Du musst also einen Relay-Server einrichten, über den Du dann die Mails bei gmail einliefern kannst und das mit Anmeldung.



```
relayhost = [smtp.gmail.com]:submission
```

Rest, siehe z.B.: Configure Postfix to Relay over SMTP+SASL

----------


## Skipper74

> Die meisten Mailserver werden über Port 587 oder 465 keine E-Mails von "außen" annehmen.
> 
> Du musst also einen Relay-Server einrichten, über den Du dann die Mails bei gmail einliefern kannst und das mit Anmeldung.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> relayhost = [smtp.gmail.com]:submission
> ```
> ...


Das habe ich irgendwie vermutet, nur dann kann ich keine Mails mit eigener Domain schreiben, da das gmail nach meiner Kenntnis nicht mehr anbietet, andere Mail-Provider unterbinden dieses doch auch. Oder gibt es hier eine Lösung für?

Viele Grüße
Uli

----------


## Thorashh

> ... dann kann ich keine Mails mit eigener Domain schreiben, ...


GMail erlaubt es Dir eigene Mailadressen anzulegen. Damit sollte das funktionieren.

Sonst musst Du dir einen Mail-Relay-Anbieter suchen.

----------

